# Truck off grid charging options



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Sup guys, looking for suggestions for offgrid charging. I know im gonna need an extra battery and inverter. Want to know what everybody is using. I have a gen 3 levo and a tacoma.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Honda generator.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

It depends and how many times you want to charge a bike. If you talking about a week off grid, maybe a solar setup with a power generator would be best. It can run and charge many items and recharge itself without listening to a generator run for 2 hours or more & not use any fuel. I use a EcoFlow delta 1800 in my van conversion with 400 watts of solar panels and so far it's been solid. The generators are nice also but you'll need fuel and earplugs. Make sure that whatever you get uses a Pure Sine wave invertor and it can handle the ebike charging requirements. My Levo draws 172 watts for a bit over 2 hrs and a 400 watt invertor (to handle the amp draw) that plugs into a truck lighter will drain your battery too


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

What are you charging ?. The post title says "Truck". Why are you worried about charging a truck ?, that's that happens when you drive the vehicle, the battery gets charged. 

Or are you talling about accessories needing charging and you don't want to use the truck battery ?. That makes sense and a lot of folks (camping and overlanding) use Jackery's and/or a solar panel system to keep the jackery charged, then they charge up accessories with the Jackery so as to not wear down the vehicle battery. 

There are also a lot of different methods to add a 2nd truck battery, then have that spare battery provide accessory power while you save the primary to start up the engine. These systems have switches that allow the backup battery to start the engine just in case. Both batteries get charged by the engine when it's running.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> What are you charging ?. The post title says "Truck". Why are you worried about charging a truck ?, that's that happens when you drive the vehicle, the battery gets charged.
> 
> Or are you talling about accessories needing charging and you don't want to use the truck battery ?. That makes sense and a lot of folks (camping and overlanding) use Jackery's and/or a solar panel system to keep the jackery charged, then they charge up accessories with the Jackery so as to not wear down the vehicle battery.
> 
> There are also a lot of different methods to add a 2nd truck battery, then have that spare battery provide accessory power while you save the primary to start up the engine. These systems have switches that allow the backup battery to start the engine just in case. Both batteries get charged by the engine when it's running.


I’d guess he is changing his ebike battery since he posted in the ebike section of these forums and mentioned he had a gen 3 Levo.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Dirtrider127 said:


> It depends and how many times you want to charge a bike. If you talking about a week off grid, maybe a solar setup with a power generator would be best. It can run and charge many items and recharge itself without listening to a generator run for 2 hours or more & not use any fuel. I use a EcoFlow delta 1800 in my van conversion with 400 watts of solar panels and so far it's been solid. The generators are nice also but you'll need fuel and earplugs. Make sure that whatever you get uses a Pure Sine wave invertor and it can handle the ebike charging requirements. My Levo draws 172 watts for a bit over 2 hrs and a 400 watt invertor (to handle the amp draw) that plugs into a truck lighter will drain your battery too


Earplugs? What type of camping do you do? Just sit around at your vehicle all day? 

The Honda’s are quiet, and if you put it off in the trees a way or behind a big rock, you’ll never hear it at camp. Never been an issue for me. (But I also don’t camp in designated sites or anything, so neighbors are not an issue).


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

RBoardman said:


> I’d guess he is changing his ebike battery since he posted in the ebike section of these forums and mentioned he had a gen 3 Levo.


Good detective work. I paid zero attention to where the post was posted or the 3 Levo. I wasn't interested in looking that up


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Daxdagr8t said:


> Sup guys, looking for suggestions for offgrid charging. I know im gonna need an extra battery and inverter. Want to know what everybody is using. I have a gen 3 levo and a tacoma.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Does your Tacoma have a factory inverter? My riding buddies Taco has outlets in the bed.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

F-150 with Propower is my current jam, but depending on which charger you're using, you can use an Ego Power inverter and battery. I have a bunch of the batteries already from my various lawn and yard tools, and added this:









Amazon.com: EGO Power+ PAD1500 Nexus Escape 150W Power Inverter Battery and Charger Not Included : Automotive


Amazon.com: EGO Power+ PAD1500 Nexus Escape 150W Power Inverter Battery and Charger Not Included : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------

